# New to me Sharp HMV knee mill



## smoky4712 (Feb 9, 2021)

Just purchased a mill. Cant wait to get it home. 
   I have been looking for some time for a used mill, getting sort of frustrated from time to time. Then I decided relax, don't worry about it. When the time is right it will happen. So when ever I thought about it I would look on the usual places. Boom I found one, and it is about 12 miles from my house. pretty much what I was looking for, and was able to pick it up for a fair price. The only abuse that I can see in that it has been not used for years everything functions with the exception of the DRO. When the Machine is turned on it says Error 2. 
   Anyone that has read my previous thread will be happy to hear that this one comes with the original book. I don't know what year it is, but was told that it has been in this fab shop for at least 10 years with power but nobody ever remembers seeing it being used.
   Good lord Here I go again.  Any of you that have one of these, Please Chime In. Let me know how you like it and any helpful tips with disassembly and clean up. I have another project with limited time. at least for awhile, Retirement is just around the corner.


----------



## Larry$ (Feb 10, 2021)

I don't know what your error codes mean but the DRO just probably needs a reset. Hopefully you can find a manual for it. My DRO will find its origin by traversing the table fully. Have you used a knee mill before? I had very little experience on one before I got my used Jet 9x49. I had it for several years before I added a 3 axis DRO. I really like having  the DRO. Has improved my accuracy and reduced my errors. Some of the functions I use all the time some never but I've tried all of them just to see if I could. Being able to have two 0,0 points and switch between them at will has been a big help. Half function used very often. Instant switch to metric & back to imperial saves those risky conversions. Car parts and most imported machines are metric and I use metric as my preferred system for my own projects. 

It's always fun to get a new toy. I think many of us on this forum have at least on project machine going. Mine is a 50+ year old cold saw waiting it's turn.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 10, 2021)

Congrats! Sharps are very nice and nicely built
There may be a reset button for the dro, maybe on the back or bottom
-Mark


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 10, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I did a quick search and came up with a main power switched off or something like that. They did have it unplugged before we got there to look at it. So yes I think it is just a reset.
   Just talked to a guy that will drop it off in my driveway. I have some dollies that I made for the lathe that should handle the weight no problem. I will have to rotate the head down to get it through the door. Then I can just wheel it around to the best location.
   And to answer Larry, No I have never run a knee mill. I know apples and oranges.... I am just over a year from retirement as a Union Carpenter Commercial / Industrial heavy construction. Knock on wood, I still have all of my fingers and toes, and both eyes. Hearing not so good. Kinda scared of it to be honest, but I'm still scared of my table saw. I'm pretty good with numbers and critical thinking. I'm sure I will make some junk parts. I do need to buy a vise for it. My buddy that went to go look at it with me suggested that I buy a Chinese vise for my first one, so I can get my crashes out of the way before I get a real vise. Probably not a bad idea.
   I'm hoping that I can figure it out, I ran a lathe quite a bit when I was a kid. They couldn't keep me off of it in metal shop. We also had a big old scary lathe in the home shop that I figured out how to run. I can't remember what it was but it was driven by a flat leather belt and had an open gear head, oh and stacks of change gears.
    I'm sure that I will have lots of questions as I go. I want to just say right now some of them may be stupid, so have patients. Thanks guys for being here. And when I have some knowledge I hope I can pass it on.


I attached a picture of one of the dollies that I put together.


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 10, 2021)

The mill will be even taller with a higher center of gravity than the lathe, I highly recommend getting help from someone experienced when you move it....

John


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 10, 2021)

I get that. I have moved some stuff much bigger than this mill. That said the mill will only be 3/4" off of the floor. I have large pry bars and wedges, and the concrete is all smooth. There is about a 1/4"difference in elevation from the driveway to the slab. I will also have the head tilted down to get it through the door, also the knee down.
   The lathe sat on these dollies for probably six months and didn't faze them. The one on the head end had a good share of the weight on it. not a problem. Also I will tack the dollies together with a piece of angle or flat bar to keep them from spreading apart.
   The mill only weighs about 150 pounds more than the lathe so it should be fine.


----------



## Larry$ (Feb 10, 2021)

A knee mill weighs about 2500# and is top heavy. Get plenty of help moving it. 
Not so sure about the vice idea. My mill came with a really crappy Chinese vice. Didn't take me long to buy a nice Kurt. Yes you may crash into the vice but most likely just the jaws and those are easily replaced. 

Now comes buying tooling. You will find a long list of things you may "need." Did it come with any power feeds? 
Now every scrap of metal is going to look like inventory.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 10, 2021)

Pics or it didn't happen !


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 10, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Pics or it didn't happen !


You got it.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 10, 2021)

Larry$ said:


> A knee mill weighs about 2500# and is top heavy. Get plenty of help moving it.
> Not so sure about the vice idea. My mill came with a really crappy Chinese vice. Didn't take me long to buy a nice Kurt. Yes you may crash into the vice but most likely just the jaws and those are easily replaced.
> 
> Now comes buying tooling. You will find a long list of things you may "need." Did it come with any power feeds?
> Now every scrap of metal is going to look like inventory.


The book says 3100 pounds. Yes I need tooling, everything. I pretty much have nothing.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 10, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> You got it.


This was off of the add. I was so excited I forgot to take a single pic while i was there. The payment has probably gone through so I may swing by on my way home to pick up the book.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 10, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> The book says 3100 pounds. Yes I need tooling, everything. I pretty much have nothing.


Yes it has an X power feed.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 10, 2021)

That's a biggin !


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 10, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> That's a biggin !


Indeed.


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 10, 2021)

Looks like a beast

I didn't mean to question your rigging capabilities, just that when I thought I knew what I was doing moving my lathe it was great to have a couple of fellow forum members to help think things through and put some extra hands on the project.

Wish I had room for one of those....

John


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 11, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Looks like a beast
> 
> I didn't mean to question your rigging capabilities, just that when I thought I knew what I was doing moving my lathe it was great to have a couple of fellow forum members to help think things through and put some extra hands on the project.
> 
> ...


No worries. 
   I work with plenty of guys that I wouldn't let think about moving this beast. Some of them are certified riggers like myself.  The guy that is delivering it will be able to set it directly on my dollies.


----------



## tjb (Feb 11, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> I get that. I have moved some stuff much bigger than this mill. That said the mill will only be 3/4" off of the floor. I have large pry bars and wedges, and the concrete is all smooth. There is about a 1/4"difference in elevation from the driveway to the slab. I will also have the head tilted down to get it through the door, also the knee down.
> The lathe sat on these dollies for probably six months and didn't faze them. The one on the head end had a good share of the weight on it. not a problem. Also I will tack the dollies together with a piece of angle or flat bar to keep them from spreading apart.
> The mill only weighs about 150 pounds more than the lathe so it should be fine.


Don't underestimate the challenge associated with the mill being extremely top-heavy.  It's a very different animal from a lathe of comparable weight.  I would suggest you consider moving the mill onto solid round stock or thick pipe transitioning from your driveway to garage.  One inch could be big enough - the smaller diameter the better.  The 1/4" difference will be in your favor if you do it at that point.  And it is much easier and safer to move around on two pieces of pipe than on dollies.  Also, getting it off the pipe will be very easy with your stout pry bar.  (I made an 8' pry bar by welding a cleat onto the end of 2" thick-walled square tubing.  I can easily jack up a corner of the mill with one hand.)

My wife and I have repositioned two mills all over the shop that way with no help.  I also have stout homemade dollies, but the pipe trick is MUCH safer and easier on a mill.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Janderso (Feb 11, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> Just purchased a mill. Cant wait to get it home.
> I have been looking for some time for a used mill, getting sort of frustrated from time to time. Then I decided relax, don't worry about it. When the time is right it will happen. So when ever I thought about it I would look on the usual places. Boom I found one, and it is about 12 miles from my house. pretty much what I was looking for, and was able to pick it up for a fair price. The only abuse that I can see in that it has been not used for years everything functions with the exception of the DRO. When the Machine is turned on it says Error 2.
> Anyone that has read my previous thread will be happy to hear that this one comes with the original book. I don't know what year it is, but was told that it has been in this fab shop for at least 10 years with power but nobody ever remembers seeing it being used.
> Good lord Here I go again.  Any of you that have one of these, Please Chime In. Let me know how you like it and any helpful tips with disassembly and clean up. I have another project with limited time. at least for awhile, Retirement is just around the corner.


Just curious, It looks exactly like mine. Sharp told me,” I think you have a TMV.”
3hp, 10.25x50.25” table, dual cooling fans, heavy mother. The manual said 3,200#.
How did you determine it was an HMV?
When I contacted Sharp, I never got a firm account of the model even though I provided them the serial number.
70901169
??”


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 11, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Just curious, It looks exactly like mine. Sharp told me,” I think you have a TMV.”
> 3hp, 10.25x50.25” table, dual cooling fans, heavy mother. The manual said 3,200#.
> How did you determine it was an HMV?
> When I contacted Sharp, I never got a firm account of the model even though I provided them the serial number.
> ...


I didn't, it was in the add listed as an HMV. I assume it was from the book. I saw the book but didn't really look at it.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 15, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Just curious, It looks exactly like mine. Sharp told me,” I think you have a TMV.”
> 3hp, 10.25x50.25” table, dual cooling fans, heavy mother. The manual said 3,200#.
> How did you determine it was an HMV?
> When I contacted Sharp, I never got a firm account of the model even though I provided them the serial number.
> ...


I just came home from picking up the manual. Says HMV. Not sure what the difference is. I also checked the cooling fans yes it had two, one is missing. Did a quick search for 220 volt cooling fans some are pretty spendy. I will have to get it home before I can measure the fan size before I order a pair.
   Also with the manual, was an invoice for parts purchased in 2010 looks like quilt feed parts and some parts for the variable speed drive. 
   BTW if it feels sketchy at all on the dollies I will set it on some heavy black pipe to move it. And I will bhave my friend over to help plus I can always grab a neighbor or two.
    When I move all of this stuff to Thailand in a few years. I will probably hire someone to bring a forklift over. I already have all of the rigging. And I won't be limited by a low ceiling and door opening.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 15, 2021)

That looks exactly like mine. See the extended lead screw supports, very unique.
Hopefully you will enjoy yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 15, 2021)

Janderso said:


> That looks exactly like mine. See the extended lead screw supports, very unique.
> Hopefully you will enjoy yours as much as I do mine.


I wish mine looked like yours. its pretty filthy and the table, although not beat up, is terribly discolored/ oily rust. I don't think it has been terribly abused,  just terribly neglected.


----------



## Illinoyance (Feb 16, 2021)

I have this vise and I am very happy with it.





						6" 690V CNC Milling Machine Vise 0.0004"
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com
				



TECO sells a similar vise of equal quality.

If you want to go cheap check out Shars other import vises.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 16, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> I wish mine looked like yours. its pretty filthy and the table, although not beat up, is terribly discolored/ oily rust. I don't think it has been terribly abused,  just terribly neglected.


These machines are very robust with hardened boxed ways. If it hasn’t been abused, it will clean up just fine


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 17, 2021)

Illinoyance said:


> I have this vise and I am very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I would have seen your post Sunday. It looks very good, and I'm sure would have been perfect for me. Sunday evening I ordered a Kurt DX 6 it's already on the way.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 17, 2021)

It is moved.
   We had the Hillman rollers if we needed them . But the dollies I made worked great. Not a problem.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 17, 2021)

Illinoyance said:


> I have this vise and I am very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I would have seen your post Sunday. It looks very good, and I'm sure would have been perfect for me. Sunday evening I ordered a Kurt DX 6 it's already on the way.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 17, 2021)

Sorry for the double post.

  One hitch in my plan. Or I should say the first. 
   It was wired up to 480 volt. The book says "most"spindle motors can be wired 240 or 480 the plaque on my motor says 480. Not sure if can be as easily switched to 240. 
   Does anyone have any insight on particular issue?


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 19, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> One hitch in my plan. Or I should say the first.
> It was wired up to 480 volt. The book says "most"spindle motors can be wired 240 or 480 the plaque on my motor says 480. Not sure if can be as easily switched to 240.
> Does anyone have any insight on particular issue?


I’d take some pictures of the motor plaque. That plaque is the key to what motor is on the machine. Also take a picture of the wiring in the main box of the mill. And post those in the electrical section of this site. Some real sharp guys on that section. I’m confident you’ll get some good answers there.

nice mill. Sharp is a good machine.  I like Japanese products. Always top notch in my opinion. 








						ALL ABOUT ELECTRICAL ISSUES
					

This is our electrical section for discussions of power options for your machines & home shop. If you want to know about wiring, motors, VFDs and other devices, this is the place to ask.




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 20, 2021)

Tim9 said:


> I’d take some pictures of the motor plaque. That plaque is the key to what motor is on the machine. Also take a picture of the wiring in the main box of the mill. And post those in the electrical section of this site. Some real sharp guys on that section. I’m confident you’ll get some good answers there.
> 
> nice mill. Sharp is a good machine.  I like Japanese products. Always top notch in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Attached is a picture. Not really any better in person. 
It's definitely a one voltage motor I'm certain it's been rewound. Only three wires coming out of the motor. Wishful thinking I even took the top bearing plate off hoping I would find some more . 
   I have had two quotes for a rewind $2000 and $1100. I called Sharp to ask what a new motor would cost..... $$$? $1312 and change. Comes with the drive pulley. 
   I ended up talking not a technician. And in perfect chinglish, he told me that the original motors had problems. The shafts would vibrate and wear out. BTW not a jab to the Tiwanese fella I talked to. I have a english as a third language Asian wife. I do seem to have an ear ear for broken english.
   I have the motor out now and was, in a weird way hoping I would find a worn out shaft to make my decision for me . It looks just fine. I haven't measured anything yet but it looks pretty good.
   So as it looks to me cheapest route. 
  Transformer and 480 volt VFD.
Next rewind keep the VFD that I already have. And the likelihood that I will ever run this thing long enough to wear the motor shaft out is remote. 
   Then there is the peace of mind that would come with the brand new and improved motor. With the new drive parts.
    It's a lot of money either way I go. But it's mine now.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 20, 2021)

This is the key for the sliding portion of the varidrive pulley. It doesn't look like a factory part to me.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 21, 2021)

That’s interesting,
My motor is not the original either.
There is a sticker on the motor from an electrical repair outfit in the San Francisco Bay Area.
Must be true about the problems with the original motors.
They should have a recall, send us free motors and drives!
Keep posting, I’m interested.
No, that key does not look right.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 22, 2021)

Just if any are curious. A couple of pics of the inside.
   I think I need to replace both belts while I have it apart.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 22, 2021)

Forgot to mention. The one shot lube is pretty much empty but has a little bit of gummy old lube in it going to take it off and soak it . I hope the lube lines aren't plugged. Probably the only way to really tell is to disassemble the whole knee.
I'm thinking it would be a good idea anyway.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 22, 2021)

I'd replace the belts now.
I had to replace a couple lines when I got my Sharp.
You kind of have to go through it, you never know who's been doing what over the years.
I'd go into the head but it's quiet, it works as designed so , if it ain't broke......
I've never seen the inside of one of these. Cool.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 23, 2021)

Ordered the new motor. She said the one on the shelf was miss labeled so I'm looking at a month lead time. Probably a blessing. I really need to go through the entire knee, clean and adjust. I may have to break out the engine hoist. I also asked her about the backlash adjustment tool. She said that she would throw one in.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 23, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> Ordered the new motor. She said the one on the shelf was miss labeled so I'm looking at a month lead time. Probably a blessing. I really need to go through the entire knee, clean and adjust. I may have to break out the engine hoist. I also asked her about the backlash adjustment tool. She said that she would throw one in.


Once you go through it, clean and adjust, repair etc. As a hobby machine getting light use. You'll be good for a long time.
At least that's what I'm hoping.
My X travel actually got very smooth and effortless after I adjusted the gib to spec -.0015" movement as I recall. The Y is tighter.
The mill is a beast. Sometimes I wish it was smaller.
But, it's in my shop and it's paid for.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 23, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Once you go through it, clean and adjust, repair etc. As a hobby machine getting light use. You'll be good for a long time.
> At least that's what I'm hoping.
> My X travel actually got very smooth and effortless after I adjusted the gib to spec -.0015" movement as I recall. The Y is tighter.
> The mill is a beast. Sometimes I wish it was smaller.
> But, it's in my shop and it's paid for.


I plan to keep it the rest of my life. Then it is someone else's problem


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 23, 2021)

Good Lord that table is heavy.
   Don't mind the mess


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 24, 2021)

I took the two piece nut adjusters out and it looks like the nuts are keyed. I don't think they have ever been adjusted, so they appear to be locked in place. Has anyone ever replaced these. If so could you give me some insight. I would like to get them out to clean, so the can be adjusted. BTW the X screw seams to be in pretty good shape. The threads seem to still be uniform in  size the length of the lead screw.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 25, 2021)

I just dropped the table off at the surface grinder. I was debating weather I should have it ground. Then my new vice showed up. I just couldn't see mounting that beautiful new vice to that ugly old table.
   I understand there are some concern's with tension in the table from various forces over time. Not really sure what to do about that. The table top wasn't really a workable surface the way it was. I was just looking to see if I had any good pictures of the state it was in. It doesn't really have any milling damage, but it does look like it was used as a work bench. It looked to me like about .020" to .025"  would clean it up.
   The shop I took it to is a Grinding shop. He said that they have done quite a few mill tables. He asked me if I wanted a standard or a "Blanchard" grind. He thought the Blanchard would be better but more difficult to do the set up. so likely a little more money. 
   I will post a picture that at least has the table in it.


----------



## smoky4712 (Feb 27, 2021)

I soaked the one shot pump for a few days. disassembled it cleaned gave it a quick blast and a repaint. I filled it with some fresh way oil. And to my surprise, oil came out of all of the tubes that I can see, so just the knee elevator tube I wont see until I take the saddle off.
   I was unsure how I would unplug or replace the lube tubes.


----------



## smoky4712 (Mar 5, 2021)

Ok I got the table back from the surface grinder. Did I mention that it's really heavy? I couldn't help myself. I just had to set the new vise on it to have a look.
   He said that they took .025" off. It looks pretty darn good.  The question I have for you is, while it is so clean. Should I paint the drain area around the T slots?
And if your answer is yes, what would you suggest that I use for paint?


----------



## smoky4712 (Mar 7, 2021)

After all the running today, I took some time to get the saddle off. Everything looks pretty good. Just the usual old oil and grime.


----------



## smoky4712 (Mar 10, 2021)

Well, I painted  while I could. I'm not sure about the color though. All that was on the shelf was Bright Green, Brown, and this Red. Probably should have gone the brown route. Oh well its done now. BTW there is one milling mark still left in the middle of the table its only maybe 1 or 2 thousands deep, we decided that it will likely not be a problem. And a vise will be on top of it most of the time anyway.
   Tell me what you think.... its hideous isn't it.


----------



## smoky4712 (May 3, 2021)

Well, I didn't have much to post for awhile. The machine is all but back together. everything is nice, tight and smooth. The motor is on the way should be here sometime tomorrow. That is a quick install. Then I will be just waiting on my buddy to come over to land all of the wires and program the VFD. I posted a couple of pics of the electrical mount I put together. I hope it's not in a bad spot, Now I'm picturing hot chips sticking to it and filling the vents.
    I also decided to set up the Touch DRO system. I have all of the parts. I have only installed one of the scales, as I need the mill to make some parts for the rest of the install. The one scale that I do have installed works great. 
    I might get ambitious tomorrow and drag the table saw out to make some mill table covers. I was just going to use some 1/2" plywood for the covers maybe some 1X2 for the perimeter with a small lip on top to keep stuff from falling off. If you guys have any good ideas that would be great. Maybe post a pic of what you have done.
   Also on another subject, The lathe in the background is also just about ready to power up.    
   And I know the shop is a mess. I need these two projects finished so I can clean up. Most all of the parts for the two machines, are back on the machines.


----------



## Janderso (May 3, 2021)

I’m looking at your mill.
Mine is identical, I think.
Does HMV stand for heavy mother?
I think I have a TMV.
Nice job.


----------



## smoky4712 (May 4, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I’m looking at your mill.
> Mine is identical, I think.
> Does HMV stand for heavy mother?
> I think I have a TMV.
> Nice job.


Yes heavy mother fits.
   Its like Christmas morning waiting for the motor.


Janderso said:


> Just curious, It looks exactly like mine. Sharp told me,” I think you have a TMV.”
> 3hp, 10.25x50.25” table, dual cooling fans, heavy mother. The manual said 3,200#.
> How did you determine it was an HMV?
> When I contacted Sharp, I never got a firm account of the model even though I provided them the serial number.
> ...


I also was asking about this machines model and date of manufacture. she seamed to not want to look into it or didn't have the info.


----------



## Janderso (May 4, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> Yes heavy mother fits.
> Its like Christmas morning waiting for the motor.
> 
> I also was asking about this machines model and date of manufacture. she seamed to not want to look into it or didn't have the info.


Interesting. If I wanted to buy parts and wasn't sure what machine I had, shouldn't Sharp be able to look it up by serial number?
Well, they are consistent, you got no help and I didn't either.
"Say, i'm looking to buy a new Sharp mill but I'd like to sell my old one first, do you think you could help?"
Maybe that angle would work?
Customer no service


----------



## Janderso (May 4, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> After all the running today, I took some time to get the saddle off. Everything looks pretty good. Just the usual old oil and grime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good.
Your saddle ways look just like mine.
I'm actually thinking of selling my Sharp and replacing it with a PM833TV.
My small shop would be much happier with a smaller mill and the 833TV seems like a quality mill.


----------



## smoky4712 (May 4, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Looking good.
> Your saddle ways look just like mine.
> I'm actually thinking of selling my Sharp and replacing it with a PM833TV.
> My small shop would be much happier with a smaller mill and the 833TV seems like a quality mill.


Me on the other hand. I plan to upgrade the shop for the tools. I retire in a year or two and plan to move to a place with a shop or build one to suit my needs. I haven't decided on a size yet if I Build. bigger is always better, no matter what size it will fill up.
   Yes that looks like a nice mill. It would probably suit my needs most of the time. It would certainly be easier to move.


----------



## smoky4712 (May 8, 2021)

I did get around to making some table covers.


----------



## smoky4712 (May 12, 2021)

Just a minor update.
    Its running...  My buddy came over last night got it hooked up and programed the drive. I was up until midnight making a mess. I don't think I have had that much fun ever, as an adult.
   It's true... Boys never grow up, their toys just get bigger and more expensive.


----------



## smoky4712 (May 15, 2021)

As it turns out. I would have ended up killing the VFD with chips. So I made a deflector. It also gave me a place to mount the Touch DRO box.
   Just a piece of scrap PVC sheet.


----------

